# MoCA/Coaxial light is off...



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

I am looking for an expert on the MoCA connection. I have had TiVo and Verizon for the last 6-7 years, however, about 1-2 years ago (around the time I upgraded to 1 gig Ethernet), my MoCA/Coaxial light will not stay on. I have 6 minis connected via MoCA. Whenever the light goes out, I lose my minis connection, no cable in those 6 rooms. I have been working with Verizon and TiVo off and on over the last 1-2 years. There is definitely a problem with the MoCA light staying on but no one will take responsibility for it. Verizon and TiVo displace blame on each other. My setup is as follow: ONT via 2-way splitter feeds into the basement where POE filter is located which branches via 8-way splitter into the various rooms. In the master bedroom, where the TiVo box is located, the feed from the wall goes into a two-way splitter which goes to the TiVo box and the router (Verizon G-1100). In the past, Verizon has come out and via troubleshooting, they were able to get the MoCA light back on, but they don't know how they got the light back on. Today, Verizon came out again but they could not return the MoCA light to service. They stated it was the TiVo box which was the problem. TiVo has changed out 2-3 boxes over the last two years, so I am not convinced it is the box. I think there is an issue between the ONT and the MoCA signal being received via the TiVo box which the minis are clients on. Today, Verizon also stated that because I had a Verizon router trying to work with a TiVo box, that may be the reason my MoCA is not working. I told them my son had the same connection, and he had no problems. Please help!!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

When you say the "MoCA/coaxial light will not stay on," to what are you referring, a status LED on your G1100?

As for your setup, I'm unclear on a few things...

What do you mean by "ONT via 2-way splitter feeds into the basement"? Why is there a 2-way splitter in use? It sounds like an 8-way splitter is connected to one of this 2-way splitter's outputs, but what is connected to the other? (A diagram of your setup, however rough, can facilitate understanding of your coax hierarchy and network connections.)

What is the brand & model # of the splitters in use?

What is the specific model of your TiVo DVR?

How is the TiVo DVR networked? What does its Network Status page report for its connection: Ethernet, MoCA or Ethernet+MoCA?

Answers to the above are needed, but some initial thoughts...

Move the "PoE" MoCA filter to the input of the initial 2-way splitter. (Assuming this 2-way splitter is needed; if the splitter isn't needed, just remove it.)

If connected via Ethernet to the G1100, make sure that MoCA is disabled on the TiVo DVR.


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for your questions, I will try to answer as best as I can. Yes, I am referring to the green status LED on the G1100. The Verizon box on the side of the house which holds the ONT is locked so I cannot view it right now. However, what I remember when the technician had it open was that the Cable feed into the ONT and then a cable from ONT feed into a splitter into two different sections of the home...one in the basement and I believe the other one upstairs? I have all Verizon splitters and they are 5-1675mhz. My TiVo DVR is Roamio Pro. My TiVo DVR network is MoCA. It is not Ehernet+MoCA or Ethernet. Hopes this helps in your understanding of my MoCA connection.


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

Also, I can't move PoE MoCA filter to outside because Verizon box is locked. I am not connected via Ethernet so I need MoCA enabled


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> Also, I can't move PoE MoCA filter to outside because Verizon box is locked. I am not connected via Ethernet so I need MoCA enabled


Then just remove it (the MoCA filter); being a fiber install, you don't need a "PoE" MoCA filter to secure your network. (The MoCA signals can't travel beyond the ONT.)

p.s. A "PoE" MoCA filter can provide a performance boost for the MoCA network, allowing it to function more efficiently, but until we know exactly how your MoCA-networked boxes are connected to your coax, we have to assume that you may have boxes hanging off both outputs of your top-level 2-way splitter.


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

I remove the POE MoCA lfilter and restarted router, still no Coaxial light, this no MoCA


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Then just remove it (the MoCA filter); being a fiber install, you don't need a "PoE" MoCA filter to secure your network. (The MoCA signals can't travel beyond the ONT.)
> 
> p.s. A "PoE" MoCA filter can provide a performance boost for the MoCA network, allowing it to function more efficiently, but until we know exactly how your MoCA-networked boxes are connected to your coax, we have to assume that you may have boxes hanging off both outputs of your top-level 2-way splitter.


Each mini has its own coaxial connection. I will unplug all of them and plug them up one at a time to see if I can get the MoCA light to come on


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

If looking to trace your coax lines to identify what's connected where, devices similar to the following can make the cable identification job easier:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Southwire-Coax-Continuity-Analog-Volt-Datacomm-Tester/50278121
Klein Tools Coax Explorer 2-VDV512-100 - The Home Depot
Klein Tools Coax Explorer 2 with Remote Kit-VDV512-101 - The Home Depot


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> I remove the POE MoCA lfilter and restarted router, still no Coaxial light, this no MoCA


Well, it was just a guess, not having knowledge of exactly how your boxes are connected. Can you say with confidence that all your TiVo boxes and the G1100 are connected via the 8-way splitter? (i.e. That none of your MoCA-enabled devices are connected via the "upstairs" leg of the top-level 2-way splitter?)



lee moton said:


> Each mini has its own coaxial connection. I will unplug all of them and plug them up one at a time to see if I can get the MoCA light to come on


That's a good plan, but I'd go one step further and do a full power reset: powering down ALL your TiVo boxes and network gear. Then bring them online one at a time, starting with the router, then Roamio Pro, then the Minis, making sure each comes online before proceeding to the next.

Also, before going too much further changing things around, I'd recommend accessing the Network Status page on one of your MoCA-connected TiVo boxes to check your MoCA stats, including channel number, PHY rates and power levels. (example) Some stats may be available via the G1100 UI, as well.

And have you tried configuring the G1100 to use a higher frequency for the MoCA network?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Out of curiosity, is your Roamio Pro configured as a MoCA client out of choice, or is it not possible to connect it via Ethernet to the G1100? (Pondering the possibility of disabling the MoCA LAN on the G1100 and using the Roamio Pro as your MoCA bridge, as another possible test.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Some similarities to this thread... V874 errors

Oh, another followup question... What software version are you running on your TiVo boxes, 20.* or 21.* (aka Hydra)?


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Well, it was just a guess, not having knowledge of exactly how your boxes are connected. Can you say with confidence that all your TiVo boxes and the G1100 are connected via the 8-way splitter? (i.e. That none of your MoCA-enabled devices are connected via the "upstairs" leg of the top-level 2-way splitter?)
> 
> That's a good plan, but I'd go one step further and do a full power reset: powering down ALL your TiVo boxes and network gear. Then bring them online one at a time, starting with the router, then Roamio Pro, then the Minis, making sure each comes online before proceeding to the next.
> 
> ...


I cannot say with complete confidence that everything is connected via the 8-way splitter. I think I remember seeing a 2-way splitter at the ONT box. One line I know is the main feed, the other line might have been directed to the upper floor and I need to verify that no TiVo boxes are connected to the upstairs.

Okay, I will go the step further as you requested and do a full power reset. In addition, I will need to do a little research on checking MoCA stats, I know I am on Channel 15, but I will need to figure out PHY rates and power levels. I have not tried configuring the G1100 to use a higher frequency for the MoCA network (not sure how to do this)


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Out of curiosity, is your Roamio Pro configured as a MoCA client out of choice, or is it not possible to connect it via Ethernet to the G1100? (Pondering the possibility of disabling the MoCA LAN on the G1100 and using the Roamio Pro as your MoCA bridge, as another possible test.)


I can connect Ethernet from TiVo DVR to G1100 but I can't connect to the minis. I don't have an Ethernet connection at the mini locations, I only have coaxial lines. I am not sure how to make my Roamio Pro as the MoCA bridge versus MoCA client.


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Some similarities to this thread... V874 errors
> 
> Oh, another followup question... What software version are you running on your TiVo boxes, 20.* or 21.* (aka Hydra)?


My HD menu software version states: b-hydra-mira-4-6/2019.05.14-0927


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

lee moton said:


> My HD menu software version states: b-hydra-mira-4-6/2019.05.14-0927


The software version is 21.9.1.v9-840-6-840


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Getting a stats snapshot and changing the MoCA channel on the G1100 to a higher frequency would seem the priority; that said...



lee moton said:


> I can connect Ethernet from TiVo DVR to G1100 but I can't connect to the minis. I don't have an Ethernet connection at the mini locations


Considerations:

Your TiVo boxes can be connected using a mix of Ethernet and MoCA; they don't *have* to be all one or the other. (The DVR could be connected via Ethernet-only.)

You don't want 2 active MoCA/Ethernet bridges (it'll cause problems), so, before you attempt using your DVR as the main MoCA bridge (as part of troubleshooting), you would want to either disable the MoCA LAN on the G1100 or disconnect the coax from the G1100 (I'm assuming the G1100's WAN connection must be via Ethernet given you have Gigabit service.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> I will need to do a little research on checking MoCA stats,


See this TiVo page and this TCF post.

Note that you will need to use the Channel Down/Up buttons to scroll through the multiple pages of the Network Status information.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

lee moton said:


> I am looking for an expert on the MoCA connection. I have had TiVo and Verizon for the last 6-7 years, however, about 1-2 years ago (around the time I upgraded to 1 gig Ethernet), my MoCA/Coaxial light will not stay on. I have 6 minis connected via MoCA. Whenever the light goes out, I lose my minis connection, no cable in those 6 rooms. I have been working with Verizon and TiVo off and on over the last 1-2 years. There is definitely a problem with the MoCA light staying on but no one will take responsibility for it. Verizon and TiVo displace blame on each other. My setup is as follow: ONT via 2-way splitter feeds into the basement where POE filter is located which branches via 8-way splitter into the various rooms. In the master bedroom, where the TiVo box is located, the feed from the wall goes into a two-way splitter which goes to the TiVo box and the router (Verizon G-1100). In the past, Verizon has come out and via troubleshooting, they were able to get the MoCA light back on, but they don't know how they got the light back on. Today, Verizon came out again but they could not return the MoCA light to service. They stated it was the TiVo box which was the problem. TiVo has changed out 2-3 boxes over the last two years, so I am not convinced it is the box. I think there is an issue between the ONT and the MoCA signal being received via the TiVo box which the minis are clients on. Today, Verizon also stated that because I had a Verizon router trying to work with a TiVo box, that may be the reason my MoCA is not working. I told them my son had the same connection, and he had no problems. Please help!!!


Hi Lee,
Your description of the coax runs is a bit confusing for me. I assume from your problem description that the issue is an intermittent MoCA connection, i.e., it works sometimes and then periodically goes off and back on. In addition, you had a MoCA filter somewhere in the mix while the MoCA network was working. The intermittent MoCA issue surfaced after the upgrade to Gigabit when Ethernet was switched to your Ethernet WAN connection. 
The strangest thing from my view is that you have your MoCA LAN source on the same 2 way splitter as your Tivo DVR, which should connect via MoCA even if the other more remote minis fail due to greater loss. 
The first thing I would do is power off all your Tivos, then do a powered reset of the G1100 by depressing the small red button on the back connections and hold it in for about 10 seconds before releasing it. In about 2 mins. start powering on the Tivo DVR and then the minis. See if your Tivos connect to the MoCA network, actually just watching after the DVR reboots should give an indication on the MoCA LAN indicator of the G1100 if it is going to work.
Not sure exactly, where the MoCA settings are on the current G1100 firmware are, but I would look in the "my network" section of the router GUI. Google will tell you how to login to your G1100 but just entering 192.186.1.1, the admin login and pw is on the label of the G1100. When you get in there see if you can find how to set a fixed/static IP for each of your Tivos, sometimes this seems to help from losing them also. 
BTW if you have a helper it is not too hard to trace coax lines just by temporarily disconnecting them one at a time, once you get something working.
Also, you can disable the MoCA LAN in the G1100 settings, but it is a lot easier just to remove the coax connection on the G1100, if you choose to try the Tivo DVR as your MoCA source.
If the reset doesn't work, and you are renting your G1100, I would consider asking for a replacement.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> I have not tried configuring the G1100 to use a higher frequency for the MoCA network (not sure how to do this)


Nor do I, and this old thread diminishes my confidence that you can do so, however crazy that would be.

Of course, if the G1100 doesn't allow configuration of the MoCA channel, that would lend add'l purpose to configuring the Roamio Pro as your main MoCA bridge (at least temporarily, for troubleshooting).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> I am not sure how to make my Roamio Pro as the MoCA bridge versus MoCA client.



Disable MoCA on the Roamio Pro (you'll enable it, again, in a few steps);
Connect the Roamio Pro via Ethernet to a LAN port on the G1100, and verify networking;
Disconnect the coax from the G1100 (to avoid dual MoCA/Ethernet bridges);
Enable MoCA on the Roamio Pro, choosing to set up the DVR as a MoCA bridge, optionally choosing a channel(frequency) higher than 15(1150 MHz).
You may need to reconfigure the Minis if you change the MoCA channel, though 'Auto' should allow the Minis to find the network.

--
For reference, TiVo's MoCA 1.1 channel/frequency pairings...

15: 1150 MHz (D1)
17: 1200 MHz (D2)
19: 1250 MHz (D3)
21: 1300 MHz (D4)
23: 1350 MHz (D5)
25: 1400 MHz (D6)
27: 1450 Mhz (D7)
29: 1500 MHz (D8)​


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Disable MoCA on the Roamio Pro (you'll enable it, again, in a few steps);
> Connect the Roamio Pro via Ethernet to a LAN port on the G1100, and verify networking;
> Disconnect the coax from the G1100 (to avoid dual MoCA/Ethernet bridges);
> Enable MoCA on the Roamio Pro, choosing to set up the DVR as a MoCA bridge, optionally choosing a channel(frequency) higher than 15(1150 MHz).
> ...


I tried this setup and it worked. I chose auto for the channel frequency on the Roamio Pro, hopefully, that will not cause me any problems later. I have been working with TiVo and Verizon for almost 2 years and they could not help. I work with you less than an hour and I am up and running in all 6 rooms. Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

lee moton said:


> I tried this setup and it worked. I chose auto for the channel frequency on the Roamio Pro, hopefully, that will not cause me any problems later. I have been working with TiVo and Verizon for almost 2 years and they could not help. I work with you less than an hour and I am up and running in all 6 rooms. Thank you so much for your assistance.


Since I am connected via Ethernet with my Roamio Pro as a MoCA bridge, do I still need the coaxial connection in the back of my Roamio Pro or can I remove it?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> Since I am connected via Ethernet with my Roamio Pro as a MoCA bridge, do I still need the coaxial connection in the back of my Roamio Pro...?


Heh, only if you want the Pro's MoCA/Ethernet bridge to keep bridging (between the Ethernet and coax/MoCA segments), or you remain fond of the TiVo DVR's ability to tune and record cable TV programming. 

Yes, the Roamio Pro, functioning as your MoCA/Ethernet bridge, requires both the Ethernet and coax connections, between which it is bridging network traffic, and the DVR will always require the coax connection for TV signal reception. (To be fair, lacking MoCA *bridging* or TV tuning functionality, a Mini needs only one or the other connection, coax or Ethernet, to supply it with its necessary network connection.)

That said, I'd think the longer term goal would be to solve the puzzle Re: the G1100 and have it resume responsibilities for MoCA bridging. (I prefer not having my DVR handle the bridging, owing to Internet connection outages for Minis whenever the DVR reboots. YMMV.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> I chose auto for the channel frequency on the Roamio Pro


I'd recommend checking your MoCA stats to determine what channel was settled on, and to compare the before and after PHY rates and power levels.

And you can still try manually setting the MoCA channel higher on the Pro if you experience further disconnects.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh, right, where is your "PoE" MoCA filter currently located? (I'd previously suggested moving it, so I'm not sure where it's situated, at present.)

So some unknowns remain...

How are the coax runs actually connected, and where should the "PoE" MoCA filter be installed? (On the input of the 8-way splitter is great if you know that all MoCA nodes are downstream of the 8-way. Just remember the filter location if/when you try adding a new node in another room, should that location connect upstream of the 8-way.)

On what channel (at what frequency) is the MoCA network now operating?

What are the MoCA stats currently reporting? How does this compare to previous?

What's up with the G1100? Has its MoCA gone bad? Or is there noise on the coax at lower MoCA frequencies, and the G1100 can truly only operate at the lowest MoCA channel/frequency, thus the disruptions?
NOTE: If you don't replace the G1100, a standalone MoCA adapter can be had for as little as $17 via Amazon (link), to relieve the DVR of the bridging responsibility. On the other hand, if you stick with the DVR for MoCA bridging, the splitter in the Master Bedroom could be removed, since the coax run to the G1100 is no longer needed.


lee moton said:


> In the master bedroom, where the TiVo box is located, the feed from the wall goes into a two-way splitter which goes to the TiVo box and the router (Verizon G-1100).


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Oh, right, where is your "PoE" MoCA filter currently located? (I'd previously suggested moving it, so I'm not sure where it's situated, at present.)
> 
> So some unknowns remain...
> 
> ...


The PoE filter is located on the main feed coming into the basement. I looked at each feed on the 8-way splitter and they are marked with each one of my rooms in the house, thus I think I am okay with the PoE filter. I look at three minis and they are operating on channel 15. The TX PHY rates range from 275 to 280 and the RX PHY rates range from 274 to 278. I don't know what the stats on the MoCAs were initially so I cannot compare to what the MoCA stats are now. I am not sure if the MoCA on the G1100 has gone bad or not. It did not work properly but now with the Pro bridge, everything works and I am happy with the present results. Also, I removed the splitter in the Master Bedroom. I think I will go with the current setup.


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

lee moton said:


> The PoE filter is located on the main feed coming into the basement. I looked at each feed on the 8-way splitter and they are marked with each one of my rooms in the house, thus I think I am okay with the PoE filter. I look at three minis and they are operating on channel 15. The TX PHY rates range from 275 to 280 and the RX PHY rates range from 274 to 278. I don't know what the stats on the MoCAs were initially so I cannot compare to what the MoCA stats are now. I am not sure if the MoCA on the G1100 has gone bad or not. It did not work properly but now with the Pro bridge, everything works and I am happy with the present results. Also, I removed the splitter in the Master Bedroom. I think I will go with the current setup.





krkaufman said:


> Oh, right, where is your "PoE" MoCA filter currently located? (I'd previously suggested moving it, so I'm not sure where it's situated, at present.)
> 
> So some unknowns remain...
> 
> ...


Please provide instructions/directions if I decided to use the standalone MoCA adapter so I can relieve my DVR of the bridging responsibility. Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> The PoE filter is located on the main feed coming into the basement. I looked at each feed on the 8-way splitter and they are marked with each one of my rooms in the house, thus I think I am okay with the PoE filter. I look at three minis and they are operating on channel 15. The TX PHY rates range from 275 to 280 and the RX PHY rates range from 274 to 278. I don't know what the stats on the MoCAs were initially so I cannot compare to what the MoCA stats are now. I am not sure if the MoCA on the G1100 has gone bad or not. It did not work properly but now with the Pro bridge, everything works and I am happy with the present results. Also, I removed the splitter in the Master Bedroom. I think I will go with the current setup.


Most understandable after 2 years of instability.



lee moton said:


> Please provide instructions/directions if I decided to use the standalone MoCA adapter so I can relieve my DVR of the bridging responsibility. Thanks!


Pretty straightforward, standard setup. You'd...
1) disable MoCA on the DVR, leaving the DVR with an Ethernet connection (for now);
2) restore the removed splitter and coax line that previously connected the G1100;
3) connect the MoCA adapter's "In"/"Network" port to this coax line;
4) connect the MoCA adapter's Ethernet port to a LAN port on the G1100 (restoring the MoCA[coax]/Ethernet bridge);
5) power-up the MoCA adapter;
6) decide on an Ethernet or MoCA connection for the DVR; remove the Ethernet cable if the DVR will be configured for a MoCA network connection.
7) reboot or reconfigure Minis, and verify MoCA connectivity;


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> I look at three minis and they are operating on channel 15. The TX PHY rates range from 275 to 280 and the RX PHY rates range from 274 to 278.


Stats look good, though the TX power level would provide additional insight ... with a range between -30 and +3 dBm, and the closer to -30 the better.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

It is great to see this forum helping one another. The knowledge,time and patience can be had no where else. It humbles me at how much I don't know!!


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Stats look good, though the TX power level would provide additional insight ... with a range between -30 and +3 dBm, and the closer to -30 the better.


TX power is-14 to -16 on each mini. TX power estimate range from -14 to -16. RX power estimate range from -45 to -47.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lee moton said:


> TX power is-14 to -16 on each mini.


Looks good. Hope the stability continues.


----------



## lee moton (Jul 12, 2019)

mattyro7878 said:


> It is great to see this forum helping one another. The knowledge,time and patience can be had no where else. It humbles me at how much I don't know!!


Yes, I agree. Krkaufman was unreal in his support and as a result, I am up and running after two frustrating years with TiVo and Verizon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Kind words, but methinks TiVo’s and Verizon’s efforts  lend to a most favorable comparison!


----------



## serial_port_me05 (Nov 15, 2005)

I lost Moca lights on the router and my Minis stopped working. 

I spent a time of time trying to diagnose. Verizon came...and...

It was the router. They replaced it and everything went back to normal. 

Fingers crossed.


----------

